# Oak Island / Bait



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey.. headed down to Oak Island.. hoping someone can give me an ideal of where to possibly fish.. any reports. Also.. where is the best place to buy fresh SHRIMP.. Thanking you all in advance and keep your lines tight!!!


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was heading that way last week but it didn't work out, not sure how the piers are doing.... If i have time, i usually catch my bait: mud minnows, shrimp and fiddler crabs but i also buy mine at Dutchman's Bait & Tackle, they may live shrimp or you can get some at the fish market at Oak Island. I like to fish the inlet or point at the end of the island and stay right and park at the end of the circle, and the Davis Canal has some good spots. Good luck. :fishing:


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey.. thanks for the info.. I usually catch bait with my throw net.. not sure where the best place is to do that.. but the surf. Are you talking about the channel between OI and Holden.. also where is davis canal.. is the accessible to fish from the shore or do u need a bustoutanotherthousand... lol. Thank you for your info


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

Clem's Seafood is a good place to get fresh bait. It's at the stoplight near the airport, pull around and park in the back.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks.. I will look them up


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

40th street to catch shrimp or mullet with cast net. Just watch the tides.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys.. thanks for the info.. any suggestions where to fish. Not really a pier person until October..


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

tightlines said:


> Hey.. thanks for the info.. I usually catch bait with my throw net.. not sure where the best place is to do that.. but the surf. Are you talking about the channel between OI and Holden.. also where is davis canal.. is the accessible to fish from the shore or do u need a bustoutanotherthousand... lol. Thank you for your info


The inlet channel between OI and Holden is where i have the best luck, also take your cast net there's usually plenty of mullet and the Davis canal is probably best fished with a small boat or yak, but i usually stay at a house for a week and fish what i can from the pier and bank, the place at 40th street is part of the Davis canal and is a great place to crab at and the public walk over bridges have some places to fish on the shore from. :fishing:


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I was at the point last week, walked to the very end of the point and threw the net in the deep hole there, caught enough Mullet for the day with that one throw.fish the Mullet on a Carolina rig in the same area.The flounder wanted the smaller mullet.Once the tide starts ripping out move around to the front.I fished cut mullet and salted shrimp and did really well.Try to cast to the drop off at the boat channel there.Watch out for the sharks right at your feet there.


----------

